
How HTML5 element names were decided - rondevera
http://www.leemunroe.com/html5-element-names/
======
daleharvey
I did notice the complete absence of anyone searching for "section", its
semantics dont seem to really make sense.

I do wish they would just let developers specify their own tag names, can
default to block level elements with no styling, and a few very popular tag
names (the current tags) have specific styling

~~~
yuhong
I think this is possible with XHTML5.

------
juddlyon
mso-normal made me laugh out loud. Glad it didn't make the cut.

